# Vos préférences : Face ID ou Touch ID ?



## Gwen (24 Octobre 2019)

Je viens de passer d'un iPhone 6s à un iPhone 11 Pro et je suis assez déçu par Face ID. Je pensais ce système plus ergonomique, plus réactif, bref plus simple. Or, je constat déjà que lorsque Face ID est activé, il faut quand même faire un geste de déblocage (sweep vers le haut avec le pouce) pour accéder a ses icônes. Avec Touch ID, une simple pression du doigt sur le bouton et on avais un accès instantané.

En plus, avec le doigt il est facile de déverrouiller son iPhone dans n'importe quelle position. Bien souvent, mon 6s était déverrouillé bien avant que je le regarde. Avec mon 11 Pro il faut que mon visage soit face a l'écran et que j'attende que celui-ci se déverrouille et j'ai toujours l'impression que c'est d'une lenteur affligeante. De plus, devoir positionner son visage face à l'écran n'est pas toujours facile et discret. Impossible de déverrouiller son appareil discrètement en réunion ou dans un lieu public.

Vous l'aurez compris, je ne suis pas fan de Face ID, mais je m'en contente. Et vous ?


----------



## subsole (24 Octobre 2019)

Ni l'un, ni l'autre, j'utilise le code.


----------



## Kamisama (24 Octobre 2019)

Moi je suis passé de l’iPhone 7 à l’iPhone 11 pro , je peux te dire que c’est comme s’il n’y avait pas de mode déverrouillage , c’est ça qui est pratique pour moi , il suffit juste de swapper et il se déverrouille


----------



## Wizepat (24 Octobre 2019)

Kamisama a dit:


> Moi je suis passé de l’iPhone 7 à l’iPhone 11 pro , je peux te dire que c’est comme s’il n’y avait pas de mode déverrouillage , c’est ça qui est pratique pour moi , il suffit juste de swapper et il se déverrouille



Idem pour moi sauf depuis un 6S. 

C’est le jour et la nuit. Tu regardes et tu cliques sur la notification=> tu as un accès direct.


----------



## Kamisama (24 Octobre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Idem pour moi sauf depuis un 6S.
> 
> C’est le jour et la nuit. Tu regardes et tu cliques sur la notification=> tu as un accès direct.



Au début j’hésitais entre un iPhone 11 et le 11 pro pour le prix mais j’ai pris le 11 pro et je ne le regrette pas , bien plus fluide et surtout l’autonomie qui est vraiment bonne


----------



## Chris K (24 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de passer d'un iPhone 6s à un iPhone 11 Pro et je suis assez déçu par Face ID. Je pensais ce système plus ergonomique, plus réactif, bref plus simple. Or, je constat déjà que lorsque Face ID est activé, il faut quand même faire un geste de déblocage (sweep vers le haut avec le pouce) pour accéder a ses icônes. Avec Touch ID, une simple pression du doigt sur le bouton et on avis un accès instantané.
> 
> En plus, avec le doigt il est facile de déverrouiller son iPhone dans n'importe quelle position. Bien souvent, mon 6s était déverrouillé bien avant que je le regarde. Avec mon 11 Pro il faut que mon visage soit face a l'écran et que j'attende que celui-ci se déverrouille et j'ai toujours l'impression que c'est d'une lenteur affligeante. De plus, devoir positionner son visage face à l'écran n'est pas toujours facile et discret. Impossible de déverrouiller son appareil discrètement en réunion ou dans un lieu public.
> 
> Vous l'aurez compris, je ne suis pas fan de Face ID, mais je m'en contente. Et vous ?



Je pense que tu vas t’habituer. C’est une toute nouvelle expérience ce FaceID.
FaceID s’améliore avec le temps. Posé sur mon bureau il se déverrouille sans que j’ai à me positionner vraiment devant. Même avec ma tronche à moitié dans l’oreiller il me reconnaît.


----------



## Gwen (25 Octobre 2019)

Oh, mais je suis habitué, pas de soucis, je constate juste que c'est une régression.


----------



## ibabar (25 Octobre 2019)

Non, non et non: FaceID est une régression !
J'y suis passé de force (d'un 7 Plus à un X) et après tout ce temps, je peste toujours autant et il ne s'améliore pas par magie (et oui, j'ai déjà reconfiguré FaceID plusieurs fois).
Certes ça marche, certes ça peut être un facilitateur (par exemple pour les mots de passe c'est plus ergonomique que d'appuyer son doigt sur le lecteur d'empreinte mais ça s'arrête là !).

Comme @gwen l'a très bien dit, il faut un geste supplémentaire (swiper vers le haut, quand un appui sur le bouton Home déverrouillait ET nous faisait atterrir au menu).
Et puisqu'on le prend en main, effectivement quand je choppais mon 7 Plus dans ma poche, j'appuyais lors de la préhension sur le bouton Home si bien que quand je l'avais face à moi je pouvais immédiatement m'en servir, alors que sur le X il faut d'abord le mettre face à soi (puis ensuite swiper puis ensuite l'utiliser). Bon ça encore on s'y fait (mais ça reste un régression).
Là où le bât blesse ce sont les situations où on n'est pas face à l'iPhone et elles sont courantes: pour ma part j'ai mon iPhone sur un support sur le tableau de bord de la voiture (que j'utilise presque systématiquement que ce soit pour Plans ou pour Apple Music), or non seulement j'ai l'air d'un con à me translater du volant vers la console centrale, mais en plus c'est dangereux !!! Autre exemple: couché dans le lit pour lire, bien entendu la tête écrasée dans l'oreiller ça ne marche pas...

Dernier point: la rapidité. Peut-être que ça s'est amélioré avec les Xs et 11 (mais j'en doute, sans quoi Apple se serait empressée d'appeler ça FaceID2), mais j'ai une vraie sensation de lenteur désagréable... la même sensation que lorsque j'étais passé quelques temps de mon 7 Plus à un SE (et donc de TouchID2 à TouchID1): c'est pas non plus insurmontable mais c'est une régression.

Bref, je suis content que l'écran soit plus vaste que sur les pré-X (même s'il y aurait aussi à dire sur le ratio d'écran...), je suis encore plus rassuré de savoir que FaceID est nettement plus sécurisé que TouchID (et surtout que les vastes blagues de déverrouillage par visage chez Android, où une photo suffit chez Samsung et où c'est ultra-rapide chez OnePlus mais où je n'oserais pas utiliser le paiement via smartphone), mais je serais vraiment partant pour un abandon au profit d'un capteur d'empreinte sous l'écran.
De toute façon, on va forcément interagir avec l'iPhone, on va forcément utiliser nos doigts sur l'écran, donc toucher l'iPhone, donc je ne vois pas en quoi utiliser FaceID plutôt que TouchID serait un progrès (d'ailleurs ils ne l'ont toujours pas implémenté sur les Mac, où pourtant ce serait pour la peine plus pratique - puisqu'on est face à l'écran - que d'aller chercher le lecteur en haut à gauche, en plus d'avoir cette touche bizarre sur le clavier).

Je tiens toutefois à préciser que pour avoir utiliser un iPad Pro 11" pendant plus de 6 mois, je reconnais que c'est un progrès sur ce device.
Déjà c'est mieux intégré (pas d'encoche puisque ça se loge dans la bande du pourtour), ensuite comme sur le Mac, on peut être amené à déverrouiller sans forcément interagir immédiatement (consultation de contenu), et puis l'iPad on l'a plutôt posé sur un support, ou alors on s'apprête vraiment à le tenir en main pour un moment, bref... je ne sais pas trop comment l'expliquer mais j'étais enchanté sur iPad et je peste encore au quotidien sur iPhone !
Peut-être aussi qu'en mode paysage aller chercher le bouton Home sur le côté (plutôt qu'en bas) n'est pas ergonomique.


----------



## drs (25 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour

Ils n’ont pas appelé ça FaceId2 mais ils auraient pu.
Avec mon Xr, j’étais dans la même situation que toi dans la voiture. Avec le 11, ce n’est plus le cas, il faut juste y jeter un oeil et il se dévérouille.
Le rayon d’action a été largement amélioré sur le 11.

J’étais assez réticent en passant du 7 au Xr, et ma réticence s’est confirmée dans certaines situations.
Ce n’est plus le cas avec le 11.


----------



## kasimodem (25 Octobre 2019)

De toutes façons, le CTRL + ALT + SUPPR y a pas mieux ma bonne dame 
Sinon, pour ceux qui trouvent que le détecteur est trop restrictif, vous pouvez aussi désactiver Réglages / FaceID / Exiger l'attention, c'est un peu moins sécure mais ça se déverrouillera plus facilement.


----------



## Kamisama (25 Octobre 2019)

drs a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Ils n’ont pas appelé ça FaceId2 mais ils auraient pu.
> Avec mon Xr, j’étais dans la même situation que toi dans la voiture. Avec le 11, ce n’est plus le cas, il faut juste y jeter un oeil et il se dévérouille.
> ...



Je suis complètement d’accord avec toi , je regarde juste le téléphone même sur la table et il se déverrouille , il faut juste que je swap et c’est bon c’est comme s’il n’y avait pas de verrouille sur l’iPhone


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2019)

Je vais tenté de désactiver l’attention et texter car chez moi, j’ai largement le temps d voir que l’iPhone est verrouillé et que le cadenas gesticule en haut de l’écran.


----------



## Kamisama (26 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Je vais tenté de désactiver l’attention et texter car chez moi, j’ai largement le temps d voir que l’iPhone est verrouillé et que le cadenas gesticule en haut de l’écran.



Ou sinon comme je le fais , tu mets ton doigt directement en bas pour swap vers le haut pour qu’il se déverrouille , vu que quand tu prends ton iPhone et que tu le lèves un peu pour le mettre en face de toi il suffit juste de swap vers le haut , pour moi c’est automatique j’ai l’impression


----------



## Kamisama (26 Octobre 2019)

Dommage que je ne peut pas t’envoyer de vidéos pour te prouver  , je te promets c’est comme s’il n’y avait pas de code (en gros très rapide il suffit juste de swap vers le haut)


----------



## ibabar (26 Octobre 2019)

kasimodem a dit:


> vous pouvez aussi désactiver (...) Exiger l'attention, c'est un peu moins sécure mais ça se déverrouillera plus facilement.


C'est fait depuis longtemps: je ne trouve pas que ça se déverrouille plus vite.
En tout cas ça ne pallie pas au faible rayon d'action: je peux lever les yeux au ciel et mon iPhone (X) se déverrouillera mais il faut toujours que j'ai l'iPhone correctement face à moi 

Je suis heureux d'apprendre que ça s'est amélioré sur l'iPhone 11 (sans doute pour ça aussi que je trouvais FaceID plus plaisant à utiliser sur mon iPad Pro 11" car la techno est plus récente que sur l'iPhone X).
On peut faire une analogie avec TouchID où la première génération fait souvent pester les gens (car trop lent donc pas efficient, même si l'utilisateur lambda n'associe pas ça à la rapidité d'exécution de la tâche): mes parents sont de la même génération, et ma mère galère avec son SE quand mon père s'en sort très bien avec un 7.


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2019)

Moi, ce que j'adore dans ce fil, c'est que ceux qui apprécie cette technologie considèrent forcément que c'est moi qui m'y prends mal. On n'a peut être tout simplement pas la même utilisation de l'appareil.


Dieux peut faire toutes les vidéos qu'il veut, je ne vois pas comment Face ID peut déverrouiller mon iPhone dans ma poche alors qu'avant je pouvais    

Et si j'ai le temps de voir ce cadenas se déverrouiller, c'est bien que c'est trop long, sinon Apple n'aurait pas pris le soin de mettre une animation inutile pour nous faire patienter.


----------



## Neyres (26 Octobre 2019)

Face ID sans hésitation. Je trouve qu'à l'usage c'est bien plus agréable que de devoir poser son doigt sur le bouton Home.


----------



## Chris K (26 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce que j'adore dans ce fil, c'est que ceux qui apprécie cette technologie considèrent forcément que c'est moi qui m'y prends mal. On n'a peut être tout simplement pas la même utilisation de l'appareil.
> 
> 
> Dieux peut faire toutes les vidéos qu'il veut, je ne vois pas comment Face ID peut déverrouiller mon iPhone dans ma poche alors qu'avant je pouvais
> ...



Effectivement, on a tous des usages plus ou moins différents.
FaceID me permet de couvrir l’usage le plus fréquent de mon iPhone, à savoir déverrouiller automatiquement les notifs.
Je considère le swipe comme le remplacement du bouton home : au lieu d’appuyer sur le bouton home, je swipe vers le haut.
Dans les deux cas je ne fais pas attention au cadenas personnellement.

Ceci dit il y a un paramètre à prendre en compte aussi dans mon cas : j’ai une Apple Watch. Je triture beaucoup moins mon iPhone qu’auparavant.

La régression dont tu parles, je l’ai envisagé pour l’iPad (Pro) qui est mon outil de travail principal. Je l’utilise essentiellement à plat et je me voyais mal me pencher systématiquement au dessus pour le déverrouiller. Là c’est plus problématique j’en conviens car par moment je dois vraiment mettre ma trombine devant les capteurs mais dans 95 % des cas ça fonctionne bien (d’autant que FaceID fonctionne en mode portrait et paysage).


----------



## Neyres (26 Octobre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Dieux peut faire toutes les vidéos qu'il veut, je ne vois pas comment Face ID peut déverrouiller mon iPhone dans ma poche alors qu'avant je pouvais



Suis curieux de savoir pourquoi on déverrouille un iPhone dans sa poche ... 



gwen a dit:


> Et si j'ai le temps de voir ce cadenas se déverrouiller, c'est bien que c'est trop long, sinon Apple n'aurait pas pris le soin de mettre une animation inutile pour nous faire patienter.



Encore une appréciation personnelle, que je respecte, mais trouver trop longs le déverrouillage Face ID , je suis dubitatif.


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2019)

Neyres a dit:


> Suis curieux de savoir pourquoi on déverrouille un iPhone dans sa poche ...



Comme ça, quand il est face à moi, il est immédiatement actif. C'est un gain de temps.




Neyres a dit:


> Encore une appréciation personnelle, que je respecte, mais trouver trop longs le déverrouillage Face ID , je suis dubitatif.



Je reconnais que c'est mon appréciation et que mon cas ne reflète pas la sensation que tout le monde peut avoir. Mais je suis content de constater que je ne suis pas le seul a penser que Touch ID était plus intéressant que face ID. Ensuite, je m'accommode de l'un comme de l'autre. Ils ont chacun leur avantage et leur inconvénient.


----------



## roquebrune (26 Octobre 2019)

c'est en partie a cause de faceid que j'ai garde mon 8plus , je n'en veux pas... et sur un ipad c'est encore pire
touchid est tres bien


----------



## Jura39 (28 Octobre 2019)

Sans hésitation 
Face ID


----------



## Yaya31832 (30 Octobre 2019)

Passage d’un 8+ au 11 pro... face id pour moi, largement


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de passer d'un iPhone 6s à un iPhone 11 Pro et je suis assez déçu par Face ID. Je pensais ce système plus ergonomique, plus réactif, bref plus simple. Or, je constat déjà que lorsque Face ID est activé, il faut quand même faire un geste de déblocage (sweep vers le haut avec le pouce) pour accéder a ses icônes. Avec Touch ID, une simple pression du doigt sur le bouton et on avais un accès instantané.
> 
> En plus, avec le doigt il est facile de déverrouiller son iPhone dans n'importe quelle position. Bien souvent, mon 6s était déverrouillé bien avant que je le regarde. Avec mon 11 Pro il faut que mon visage soit face a l'écran et que j'attende que celui-ci se déverrouille et j'ai toujours l'impression que c'est d'une lenteur affligeante. De plus, devoir positionner son visage face à l'écran n'est pas toujours facile et discret. Impossible de déverrouiller son appareil discrètement en réunion ou dans un lieu public.
> 
> Vous l'aurez compris, je ne suis pas fan de Face ID, mais je m'en contente. Et vous ?


Perso j'adore FaceID... c'est simple, facile, et très ergonomique ! (pour moi)

Oui, lorsque je suis passée du 6S Plus à l'iPhone X c'était différent !.. il m'a fallu un temps d'adaptation. Tout comme FaceID: il faut lui "apprendre" ton visage, tes expressions, tes positions: lorsqu'il "cale" tu saisis ton code de déverrouillage de l'iPhone et FaceID "apprendra" que c'est toi. Bref, il devient très fiable au fil du temps, et plus rapide aussi: le déverrouillage de mon iPhone X vieux de presque 2 ans est instantané. Il suffit que je jette un oeil sur lui et hop, déverrouillé (parfois même sans que je le veuille)  et peu importe la position... face à face, d'en haut, d'en bas, couchée, avec chapeau, écharpe, cagoule, lunettes de soleil... etc. etc. le seul problème c'est lorsque le soleil tape très fort il a du mal. Du coup je tourne le dos au soleil pour déverrouiller. C'est pour ainsi dire son seul défaut.

Oui, il faut le porter à ton visage (et encore ! pour moi ça marche aussi de biais)... mais le gain de temps est-il tellement important que ça? je ne vois pas en quoi gagner 1 sec va changer ta vie.


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Non, non et non: FaceID est une régression !
> J'y suis passé de force (d'un 7 Plus à un X) et après tout ce temps, je peste toujours autant et il ne s'améliore pas par magie (*et oui, j'ai déjà reconfiguré FaceID plusieurs fois*).
> (blablabla)


Et ça c'est exactement la chose à ne pas faire !! A chaque fois que tu le reconfigures, tu effaces sa mémoire. Il faut patiemment saisir ton code à chaque fois qu'il refuse de se déverrouiller. Peu à peu il apprendra, comme je l'ai expliqué dans mon post précédent. Et peu importe la position, il déverrouillera l'iPhone. C'est magique


----------



## Gwen (25 Novembre 2019)

Et voilà, je suis sorti sans mon Apple Watch et j'ai voulu payer avec mon téléphone. Quelle galère. Je déverrouille le téléphone, appuis deux fois sur le bouton latérale porte celui-ci face au capteur du terminal de paiement, ça ne marche pas. J'ai dû de nouveau déplacer mon téléphone au visage pour me faire identifié et ensuite reposer celui-ci sur le capteur. Quelle perte de temps alors qu'avant je maintenais le doigt sur le bouton en même temps que je déplaçais le téléphone sur le capteur et c'était immédiat. Avec un tel système, c'est sur que je n'utiliserais plus Apple Pay si je n'avais pas d'Apple Watch.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Novembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Et voilà, je suis sorti sans mon Apple Watch et j'ai voulu payer avec mon téléphone. Quelle galère. Je déverrouille le téléphone, appuis deux fois sur le bouton latérale porte celui-ci face au capteur du terminal de paiement, ça ne marche pas. J'ai dû de nouveau déplacer mon téléphone au visage pour me faire identifié et ensuite reposer celui-ci sur le capteur. Quelle perte de temps alors qu'avant je maintenais le doigt sur le bouton en même temps que je déplaçais le téléphone sur le capteur et c'était immédiat. Avec un tel système, c'est sur que je n'utiliserais plus Apple Pay si je n'avais pas d'Apple Watch.


Etrange , j'ai jamais de soucis avec l'iPhone


----------



## Chris K (25 Novembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Et voilà, je suis sorti sans mon Apple Watch...



Oui mais là tu vas trop loin


----------



## rodrigue7973be (11 Mai 2020)

pour face id
quand j'ai des lunettes qu'on peut scanner ?
touch id sous l'écran en iphone 11 et 12 sont quand ?
voila
Rodrigue


----------



## Beastieboy-ETB (18 Mai 2020)

Devant changer de téléphone, mon choix c’est naturellement porté vers le nouvel SE, qui dispose du touche id. Ce qui dans mon utilisation est bien plus pratique et discret que le Face ID, dont l’unique intérêt serait pour moi l’écran, sans bord.

Quand le temps en réunion est long, déverrouiller son téléphone discrètement et plus facile avec son doigt, en voiture pareil (je sais qu’on ne peut pas, mais c’est comme les limitations de vitesses, parfois on ne les respecte pas). 

Puis, le simple fait de lever légèrement le téléphone le sort de veille, facile. 
l’idéal serait d’avoir les 2 technologie, qui seraient configurées selon le niveau de sécurité choisit. Ah 1000 balles l’objet, c’est jouable.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (23 Juillet 2020)

iphone avec touch id sous l'écran que c'est possible


----------



## Maxmad68 (25 Juillet 2020)

TouchID sans hésiter.

J’ai un iPhone Xr avec FaceID, le temps de déverrouillage est effectivement beaucoup plus long, et le déverrouillage rate environ 1x /3
À côté de ça, j’ai un iPad Air 3 avec TouchID 2, et bah ya pas photo!

Je sais que FaceID est censé apprendre avec le temps, mais au bout de 1 an et demi, il est toujours autant inefficace... J’ai craqué il y a quelques mois, et suis repassé au bon vieux code à 4 chiffres, je ne garde FaceID que pour les mots de passe longs (Safari, iTunes,...).

Bref, FaceID, plus pour moi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2020)

J'ai voté FaceID... mais avec les transport en commun et le masque obligatoire, je voudrais presque revenir à touchID


----------



## rodrigue7973be (25 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> J'ai voté FaceID... mais avec les transport en commun et le masque obligatoire, je voudrais presque revenir à touchID


bon masques covid 19 lol


----------



## Lemartdes (25 Juillet 2020)

Moi j’aime mieux le faceid mais en cette période pandémique cela ne vaux rien. Ce qui serait formidable c’est d’avoir les deux.


----------



## Jura39 (25 Juillet 2020)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> TouchID sans hésiter.
> 
> J’ai un iPhone Xr avec FaceID, le temps de déverrouillage est effectivement beaucoup plus long, et le déverrouillage rate environ 1x /3
> À côté de ça, j’ai un iPad Air 3 avec TouchID 2, et bah ya pas photo!
> ...


Bonsoir

Etrange , je trouve que face ID cela réagit très vite
Que du bonheur


----------



## TomS74 (25 Juillet 2020)

Face ID pour tout ce qui est mot de passe, accès à des app sécurisées et Touch ID pour tout ce qui est déverrouillage de l'iphone (j'ai un Xr).


----------



## VanZoo (14 Octobre 2020)

Face ID a moins de défauts que Touch ID (mains abimés pour certains, les gants, les mains humides alors que pour Face ID, il n'y a que le masque et certains angles de déverrouillage)
Touch ID n'a jamais fonctionné pour ma copine, malgré de nombreux essais (certaines personnes ont les mains moites)

La technologie sous l'écran n'est pas aussi aboutie que Touch ID ou autre lecteur sur un bouton physique


----------



## Gwen (14 Octobre 2020)

Touch ID a moins de défaut que Face ID (obligé de lever son iPhone, ne détecte pas si on porte un masque, une écharpe, un chapeau, ne marche pas les yeux fermés, la nuit, dans certains angles, il faut vraiment être face a l'iPhone, ce n'est pas discret...)

Bref, chaque technologie a ses avantage et ses inconvenants. Elles posent toutes les deux problèmes dans certains cas. Dans le miens, j'ai moins souvent les mains humide qu'un masque ou une écharpe


----------



## eckri (15 Octobre 2020)

je veux pas de faceID


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (15 Octobre 2020)

J’ai Face ID sur mon iPad. Pour déverrouiller l’iPad, c’est top et ultra rapide.

En revanche, mon iPhone carbure à Touch ID et je trouve que pour Apple Pay c’est top et ultra rapide.

Donc mon choix, c’est les 2 mais ça dépend de l’usage.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Octobre 2020)

Cela dépend aussi où on l’utilise. Chez moi je préfère FaceId.
Mais en dehors comme j’ai le masque  TouchId serait bien plus pratique.


----------



## rodrigue7973be (15 Octobre 2020)

salut team !
euh j'ai pas compris apple pay faut la visage (ex: face id) ?
merci
Ro.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Octobre 2020)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> salut team !
> euh j'ai pas compris apple pay faut la visage (ex: face id) ?
> merci
> Ro.


C'est expliqué ici :








						Apple Pay
					

Avec Apple Pay, payez facilement en magasin, en ligne et dans les apps, en toute sécurité et en protégeant vos données. C’est simple, moderne et sûr.



					www.apple.com


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (16 Octobre 2020)

rodrigue7973be a dit:


> salut team !
> euh j'ai pas compris apple pay faut la visage (ex: face id) ?
> merci
> Ro.



Avec les iPhone doté de Face ID, ça marche avec le visage.

Après, il y a une manipulation à faire pour basculer sur la saisie du code.


----------



## patxito (16 Octobre 2020)

Je tombe le masque : FaceID


----------



## Tit_Ben (16 Octobre 2020)

J’ai fait touchID>faceID>TouchID>... bientot faceID sur l’iphone
Et touchID>faceID sur iPad, je préfère de beaucoup faceID qui se fait littéralement oublier. 
TouchID nécessite une action particulière, viser le bouton, attendre , et retourner à son scroll. 
Tandis que FaceID (avant le masque bien sur) est totalement transparent, sur iPad en particulier, on fait sa vie, et comme le visage est toujours aligné ou presque on ne se rend compte de rien c’est magique. Juste des fois pour l’allumer à la volée en passant devant, il trouve qu’on est trop éloigné... il faudrait qu’il capte le visage à la distance d’1 bras, et là je dirais que c’est à 2/3 de bras, manque 1/3.
Pour les nouveaux appareils avec la crise et les masques, j’aurais bien aimé qu’ils ajoutent touchID sur le bouton d’allumage des iphone 12... pour compenser, du coup pour payer je passe sur AppleWatch quasi exclusivement maintenant.


----------



## eckri (16 Octobre 2020)

je comprend pas vous portez toujours le masque en France?  Ici on ne le met que pour entrer dans un magasin


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Octobre 2020)

Obligé de le porter dans la rue dans la plupart des (grandes) villes en plus des magasin et transports
Règle au travail : on doit le porter en permanence dans l'open space <= ce n'est pas plus mal niveau sécurité


----------



## Icloud92 (19 Octobre 2020)

Pour mon par je vends mon Xs pour prendre un SE 2020, trop marrent des masques, j'attendais ceci sur le 12, mais pas cette fois.


----------



## TiteLine (21 Octobre 2020)

Tout pareil, un peu enquiquinée par le masque avec Face ID que je trouvais sympa et réactif jusque là.


----------



## architur (14 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
mon épouse, comme pas mal de gens, n'a plus qu'un semblant d'empreintes au bout des doigts. Couplé au Touch ID du SE de 2018 , elle doit se taper toujours le code.... et je vous dis pas pour répondre à un appel. Sans parler de certains douaniers américains des plus suspicieux .
J'ai donc décidé de lui prendre un iPhone avec faceID ( et un plus grand écran). Je précise pour ne vexer ou agresser personne que c'est à sa demande que je cherche ce qui lui irait le mieux.
Donc j'hésite entre XR et 11 et si je vous lis bien, ce devrait être plutôt le 11. 
Faut-il "éduquer" Face ID un moment?

Merci de votre réponse, donc de votre aide.

Thierry


----------



## Neyres (14 Novembre 2020)

Avec de bons parents, le Face ID se laisse éduquer très docilement


----------



## architur (14 Novembre 2020)

Devrais-je constater que l'éducation sur iPhone 11 est supérieure à celle du XR? 
Une question fondamentale, on tutoie ou on vouvoie  ce FaceID??


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Novembre 2020)

Il faut l'éduquer quand il est petit en lui montrant bien qui est sa maman. Il grandit ensuite très vite.
Après, il s'améliore tout seul avec le temps


----------



## Neyres (14 Novembre 2020)

Pour le 11 ou Xr c'est identique au niveau Face ID


----------



## eckri (20 Novembre 2020)

chez nous c'est le contraire je voulais prendre pour Noel 4 iPhones 12 Pro pour ma femme et mes trois filles et a l'unisson personne ne veut de faceID


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (28 Novembre 2020)

Je viens d’effectuer mes premiers achats avec paiement Apple Pay, Face ID et masque.

Sans surprise avec le masque Face ID ne me reconnaît pas. Donc c’est bascule sur la saisie du code. Mais ça reste assez rapide et pas galère.

Je pense donc que je supporterai de devoir faire comme ça tant qu’on devra porter un masque.


----------



## Sud083 (28 Novembre 2020)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> Je viens d’effectuer mes premiers achats avec paiement Apple Pay, Face ID et masque.
> 
> Sans surprise avec le masque Face ID ne me reconnaît pas. Donc c’est bascule sur la saisie du code. Mais ça reste assez rapide et pas galère.
> 
> Je pense donc que je supporterai de devoir faire comme ça tant qu’on devra porter un masque.



Face ID pour moi c’est largement mieux que Touch ID rien qu’au niveau des empreintes.
Souvent les empreintes étaient mal détectés ou alors fallait refaire les prises d’empreintes...

Mais c’est clair qu’avec le masque Face ID ça saoule un peu, souvent faut abaisser le masque le temps de la manip, perso c’est très rare quand ça valide avec le masque sur le visage. 
D’un côté ça prouve qu’on peut pas le berner comme ça [emoji16]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (28 Novembre 2020)

Sud083 a dit:


> Face ID pour moi c’est largement mieux que Touch ID rien qu’au niveau des empreintes.
> Souvent les empreintes étaient mal détectés ou alors fallait refaire les prises d’empreintes...
> 
> Mais c’est clair qu’avec le masque Face ID ça saoule un peu, souvent faut abaisser le masque le temps de la manip, perso c’est très rare quand ça valide avec le masque sur le visage.
> D’un côté ça prouve qu’on peut pas le berner comme ça [emoji16]


Jamais eu de soucis avec Touch ID. Et avec Apple Pay c’était impeccable.

Passant à un iPhone avec Face ID, j’avoue que j’avais quelques inquiétudes. Me voilà rassuré.


----------



## Sud083 (28 Novembre 2020)

Dr Yellow a dit:


> Jamais eu de soucis avec Touch ID. Et avec Apple Pay c’était impeccable.
> 
> Passant à un iPhone avec Face ID, j’avoue que j’avais quelques inquiétudes. Me voilà rassuré.



Sur mon iPhone 6 Touch ID était capricieux parfois au bout de 2 ans 
Sur mon iPhone 7+ par contre oui fiable aucun problème 
Après ça dépend des iPhones peut être que certains capteurs s’usent plus vite que d’autres ..
En tout cas rien que pour ça je préfère Face ID en fait l’idéal vu la situation actuelle çà serait d’avoir les 2 (Touch ID sur bouton verrouillage comme sur iPad Air 4)


----------



## Oizo (3 Décembre 2020)

Étant habitué depuis des années au Touch ID, je craignais un peu ce Face ID en passant sous iPhone 12, mais maintenant que j'utilise mon nouvel iPhone depuis une dizaine de jours, je trouve Face ID bien agréable à l'utilisation, mieux que Touch ID, sauf quand je porte un masque...


----------



## eckri (3 Décembre 2020)

je porte pas ce masque inutile  donc le faceeid marche tres bien pour moi


----------



## lilou2 (11 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour 
Perso le Face ID j adore c est super pratique .Mieux que le touch id pour moi et de loins .


----------



## eckri (11 Décembre 2020)

J'ai change d'avis a 180 degres, faceID est fantastique


----------



## IPhone7 user (14 Janvier 2021)

Oui. Grave. Avec FaceId tu as l’impression que on téléphone n’est pas sécurisé....tellement c’est intuitif et pratique.


----------



## lilou2 (14 Janvier 2021)

Le face id c est une tuerie ..
Sauf avec le masque la c est galère mais sinon je kiffe vraiment


----------



## Jura39 (14 Janvier 2021)

lilou2 a dit:


> Le face id c est une tuerie ..
> Sauf avec le masque la c est galère mais sinon je kiffe vraiment


+ 1


----------



## Icloud92 (15 Janvier 2021)

Si google sors en mai un pixel a lecteur d'empreinte sous l'écran et tout les ++ du pixel franchement si le 13 il n'y à pas d'amélioration de Face ID ou Touch ID je switch sur un pixel..


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Si google sors en mai un pixel a lecteur d'empreinte sous l'écran et tout les ++ du pixel franchement si le 13 il n'y à pas d'amélioration de Face ID ou Touch ID je switch sur un pixel..


Bon courage


----------



## Neyres (15 Janvier 2021)

Icloud92 a dit:


> Si google sors en mai un pixel a lecteur d'empreinte sous l'écran et tout les ++ du pixel franchement si le 13 il n'y à pas d'amélioration de Face ID ou Touch ID je switch sur un pixel..


Après le COVID,  le switch sur un Pixel ... Comme dirait la reine : Annus horribilis


----------



## lilou2 (15 Janvier 2021)

+1  Bon courage


----------



## IPhone7 user (15 Janvier 2021)

lilou2 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 209031
> 
> 
> +1  Bon courage


+1. N’attend pas...donne moi ton iPhone !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1173295 (17 Janvier 2021)

lilou2 a dit:


> Le face id c est une tuerie ..
> Sauf avec le masque la c est galère mais sinon je kiffe vraiment



Je ne trouve pas que ce soit si galère que ça.

Et je m’y fais très bien (même si je préfère sans masque).


----------



## lilou2 (17 Janvier 2021)

Ah ok


----------



## Maxmad68 (28 Janvier 2021)

Maxmad68 a dit:


> TouchID sans hésiter.
> 
> J’ai un iPhone Xr avec FaceID, le temps de déverrouillage est effectivement beaucoup plus long, et le déverrouillage rate environ 1x /3
> À côté de ça, j’ai un iPad Air 3 avec TouchID 2, et bah ya pas photo!
> ...


Update 6 mois après:

Après 2 ans sur mon XR, j'en ai eu ras-le-bol, je me suis pris un SE (2020).
Je pense franchement pouvoir dire que c'est un soulagement!
Aucun regret jusque là (si ce n'est la batterie mais ce n'est pas le sujet)


----------



## VincentPX (30 Janvier 2021)

Usage en intérieur Face ID, en extérieur Touch ID. 

Toutefois j’ai pris un SE 2020 car d’une part le COVID est partis pour durer du moins jusqu’à la sortie des iPhone 13 qui aux dernières rumeurs pourraient intégrer un capteur d’empreinte et enfin car tapper un code en usage extérieur, non merci, quelle régression. Indigne d’un iPhone.


----------



## IAPBEGARA (16 Février 2021)

Face ID


----------



## timale (3 Avril 2021)

Salut , pour moi c’est Face ID


----------



## Dave72 (13 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, j'ai testé les deux. Le touch id, c'est assez énervant si tu as les doigts gras. Tu dois souvent essuyer le bouton. Si tu viens de t'essuyer les main (l'empreinte est différente), c'est aussi problématique. J'ai testé sur SE et 8+
Face id sur le X. Au bout du deuxième modèle, ça fonctionne enfin. Peut-être m'en lasserai-je mais pour l'instant, je trouve ça efficace.


----------



## quetzal (20 Octobre 2021)

Aucun problème avec TouchID (iphone 8). En période de pandémie, je préfère. C'est discret et efficace.


----------



## rodrigue7800be (20 Novembre 2022)

iphone 11 faceid 
ipad 9th touchid


----------

